# Night Fishing Alum Creek?



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Since exams are over Thursday afternoon I'm considering trying my hand at night fishing up at Alum from my boat (8pm ~ midnight). Mostly I'd be targetting bass, but the occasional toothy-critter might be nice too.

This is my first time night fishing... so if you have any suggestions for me I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I cant give you any info at targeting bass at night but I can give you a couple tips for night fishing from a boat. First thing is keep a spot light handy, I get the 10$ ones from autozone, they plug into 12v outlet, and arnt too bad on the battery. The rechargeable ones are ok but the battery doesnt last long and its not good to be stuck without one on a dark night on the lake. Also a caplight is very handy for tying and unhooking. Make sure you have a good, fully charged battery, (recomend a backup as well) you will use alot more juice at night running nav. lights and other accessories you dont use during the day. Besides that take it slow, idle only after dark and spotlight your path when your moving. Its my favorite time to be on the water, Im always suprised at the lack of night boaters on the waters around central Ohio. Its not tough just requires a little more caution while moving. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## FishingDog (May 11, 2007)

ALWAYS wear a flotation devise while night fishing. You can't be too careful!!


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Night fishing is the best time. There are a lot fewer people out, it's quite and bass are feeding. I use tubes a lot and my brother uses rubber worms, both bounced on bottom. Not always the fastest action, but it usually produces. If you want something to remember, try to plan an excursion while there is a meteor shower. We did that last year at Knox and it was very cool. When you weren't catching bass you could at least watch the meteors!


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Get a blacklight system for your boat, makes night fishing a whole lot better. Your line will look like a rope. 
NucliEye or Sloan are good units. 
Helps you navigate the banks also.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

tnant1 said:


> Night fishing is the best time. There are a lot fewer people out, it's quite and bass are feeding. I use tubes a lot and my brother uses rubber worms, both bounced on bottom. Not always the fastest action, but it usually produces. If you want something to remember, try to plan an excursion while there is a meteor shower. We did that last year at Knox and it was very cool. When you weren't catching bass you could at least watch the meteors!


I agree nice and quite you almost have the place to yourself, I enjoy throwing surface lures at night.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Get some lights to light up the shorelines and then throw a black spinnerbait aroung all the cover. Night bass fishing is the best!


----------

